# Dallas TX



## Angie01

Does anyone know if there are any support groups in the Dallas area?


----------



## ShellyL

Hi. You might was to check out Http://www.ccfa.org which is a support group everywhere for Crohn's & colitis. I have Crohn's & IBS..they might be able to help you. click on the North Texas Chapter, which is located near White Rock..there are support groups all over the dallas area.. Hope that helps.


----------



## angiego21

I also am in the Dallas area and would love to know if there are support groups ...if you get any info. on that please do pass it along.


----------



## My 19 year old son ibsc

We are in Dallas also and looking for a good doctor. How about a nutritionist?


----------



## Morexer

I live in Plano/McKinney. If anyone knows of a support group, please post info here.


----------



## kat_hy

I live in Dallas a good chunk of my year as well. If anyone knows of good doctors/support groups please let me know! I haven't heard of any doctor's in the Dallas area who specializes in IBS.


----------

